# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Oct 10, 2008

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales remain mostly steady. Demand was
light to moderate and trade activity light. Pellets sales were fully
steady. Demand and trade activity was light to moderate.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium Large square 180.00-200.00/ton.
Good-Premium Grass small square bales 115.00/ton Round bales 85.00/ton.
Straw Large Square bales 60.00-75.00/ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots
125.00-130.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 220.00-222.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-
80.00/ton, Grass Round Bales 85.00-92.50/ton, Ground and delivered to
feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
220.00-225.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, sales were fully steady. Demand is light to
moderate as well as trade activity.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme 190.00-230.00 -------------
Premium ------------- 180.00-200.00
Good 140.00-160.00 -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 125.00-150.00 -------------
Good 80.00-100.00 75.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00-92.50
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 215.00-220.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

